# Yogurt



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

We have been making yogurt and I am floored at how good it is. Fresh from the goat. In the past, yogurt would give me a stomach ache after eating. Now, I feel great. Also, I am full for longer.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep she eats so much now that we have to compete for the milk.(shes my wife btw)   I kinda like it to. I made a gogurt version usin kool-aid for flavor. The kids made it dissappear.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow .......sounds real good :drool: :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Goat milk yogurt is yummy! We used to make it alot.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use it with instant pudding mix to add flavor....banana and coont are my favorites


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

liz said:


> I use it with instant pudding mix to add flavor....banana and coont are my favorites


Liz, you make yogurt with the pudding mix or you just make pudding?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I make the yogurt then add so much of the pudding mix for flavor.........more mix added to thinner yogurt will also thicken it more :wink:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

hmmmm that sounds good.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

kannm said:


> We have been making yogurt and I am floored at how good it is. Fresh from the goat. In the past, yogurt would give me a stomach ache after eating. Now, I feel great. Also, I am full for longer.


I have been so wanting to do this. How do you make yours?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know, there are times I really wish I had dairy goats when you all talk like that. I just do not know how you ll have the time. maybe I just have WAY to much on my plate right now. :? I want some YOGURT.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok here is how we make yogurt.... We take raw milk about a gallon at a time, 4 quart mason jars, a large pot, an elecrtic roaster, and a digital kitchen thermometer. 

That is most of the hardware. We put the jars in the large pot and fill it with water, make sure the jars are full of water and mouths up, toss in lids. place the milk(I have it in my milk pail since its stainless) on top of the jars with about 1 inch of water up around the bottom of the milk container. Turn on the stove(or whatever heat source u are usin) the milk needs to get to 185 then pull off the stove and stick it on the counter(it will form a skin nbd either stir it back in or strain it off and feed to chickens or a pig) and let the temp fall to 110-115. when it hits this range you will add about 1/2c of PLAIN STORE BOUGHT YOUGRT to it and 1/3 c powdered milk(cow is fine but if you can find powdered goat milk wow), this is also where u flavor. So far we just have done vanilla. sweeten with corn syrup or whatever just make sure if u use sugar it is completely disolved. at this point if u did vanilla it will smell like an ice cream base(swap yougrt for 3-4 eggs wisk and freeze btw :drool: :drool: ) pour into the jars close and then the roaster(or some other incubator) you will need to hold the yougrt base at 110-115, no higher, for 8-10 hours then right to fridge. when cool add favorite yummies(granola, fresh fruit, cheereios, lucky charms) enjoy. It will be much less firm than store bought but you should enjoy anyway. My wife likes to sub milk with the yogurt in her cereal. she says it keeps her full longer.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

It is difficult to mess up the yogurt. I made some that is way too runny, but am thinking of trying to add powdered milk or pudding mix (thanks to Liz) to thicken it up. Also, I ate it runny tonight and just added cereal. Yummie. You could add berries whole or liquified and have a yogurt shot (like they sell in the store). Also, could just freeze it for frozen yogurt (use ice cream maker). Hmmmmm, hungry.


Also, if yogurt is too runny can use it for baking. Blueberry muffins. Pound cake.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! I just bought a yogurt maker from Sears and now I can't wait to try it! Do you all add the flavoring when you boil the milk or after the yogurt is finished?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Add the flavors when u add the starter before it goes in for the incubation.... If you want "fruit on the bottom" add it to the bottom of whatever container you are incubin in. Also stay away from high acid fruits as the CHEESE that makes tastes terrible  (pinapple)


----------

